# New baby always sleeping?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forums because I just picked up my first baby hedgehog yesterday! His name is Rocko and he's very sweet and adorable. He is six weeks and three days old today.

I'm a little worried right now, because it seems that Rocko is always sleepy. We got him home at about 7 o'clock last night, and once he was in his new home he went immediately to sleep. Since then, I have no indication that he has woken up on his own. When I pick him up, he responds extremely well. He has only huffed at me or put his quills up once. Other than that, I just stroke him until he pokes his little face out, then I put my hand down and he crawls right into it. Like I said, he's a very sweet hedgehog! But he is very, very sleepy. When I'm playing with him, he'll snuffle around a little bit, and then he goes right to finding a snuggly place to go to sleep. He ate a mealworm and drank some water earlier, but other than that there's no evidence that he has eaten any of the kibble I was sent home from the breeder with. He is so sleepy that he fell right asleep on my stomach, without a blanket or anything on top of him.

Is this normal baby hedgehog behavior, or should I be concerned? Might it just be that I have a snuggler rather than an explorer in the making? Or is there a reason to be worried?

Some info just for reference: The temperature in my apartment is about 75-76 Fahrenheit. His bedding is currently aspen shavings, but I'm working on getting him fleece liners instead. His kibble consists of Purina One Chicken and Rice, Royal Canine Kitten, and Purina One Kitten.

Oh, and of course, here's a picture of him. :mrgreen:


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh he is so cute!! Grats on the new hedgie.

Yes baby hedgehogs do sleep a lot, for the first little while I had Milo I was always looking over his cage for any sign that he had been up that night. Just check his wheel and food dishes for signs of life :lol: I use to stick a small toy by the entrance to his igloo and Milo would have moved it by morning.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Young ones do sleep quite a bit, nothing to be worried about much if all is well when you check up on him (warm, eating, physically looks good). It'll most likely be like this over the next few weeks so no worries. My two girls slept tons the first 4 weeks or so after coming home. The only evidence I was able to find during this time was food and water levels was down in the morning, otherwise the cages were almost untouched!

Then it happened, my first poopy wheel! I never thought I'd be so happy to see a wheel dirty in the morning lol! Since then, there is much proof of nightime activity. The cages are a quite a mess in the morning. Now, as soon as the light goes off in their room, you can find them on their wheels just a few minutes later  

Your new little guy is adorable!!!


----------

